# Lake Orion May 2009 (Pic Heavy)



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I loved your captions! All the dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like a great time was had by all. Great pictures and captions. I'm sure the dogs can't wait til next year.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fantastic photos Fozzybear!!! We had a great time today seeing everyone again, and getting hugs and kisses from all the pups (the boys were esp. kissy and huggie).

I've just downloaded my pics to my pc. Working on resizing and uploading to my photobucket. So hang in there for my batch!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

O'kay here they are... I took over 130 photos... and could only pear it down to 42 :doh:

Tinkerbell wants lovins!!!









Can you see the little wimie? She had to have a life vest because she'd swim out 2 or 3 leagues lol!!


















Jake-a-roo!!









Brotherly love...









Jumping!









Fro da ball... daddy, fro da ball!!!!









Tink gets lovins' from Fozzybear









Tink... eeek! Water in my eyes!!









Ace, mid-flight









Geds and Sawyer


















Squishy, Squishy... I wuv squishies









Tinkie!!









Soy-boy dive









Ace









Ace, 1 ball









Ace, 2 balls (and he wanted to hold more 









Sophie and Sidney arrive









Go get it!









Handsome Sid









Best buds, Jake & Ace









Sid and his treat spot!









Swim Team


















Soy









This guy was fishin' and made me think of Jo Ellen's Daisy









haha, Daddy! Goosed ya!!!









Weee









Ged and Soy









Sid and his least-favourite toy 









Ace the charmer!!!









Group play









Leaning, who me?









Jake


















Sid, waiting...









Gettin' hot and tired









Group photo









Back at the dock for one last swim... Sid diving


















Yawn... aren't we going home???









The end!! :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

love the pictures!.Beautiful place,to go as a meetup!.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW - those pictures definitely show that a great time was had by all!! I bet there were lots of really really tired dogs that night


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Photos Sandra! The boys haven't moved much since we got home, other than Ace going outside and peeing like a gazillion times!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful shots by both of you!!!!!!!!! What a great time that must have been!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got home like an hour ago. We stopped off in Frankenmuth for a quick Brat-n-Beer... and a little German um-pa-pa music. Hey I feel like a mooch since I'm enjoying all these posted photos sooo much yet we didn't actually take any of our own to share back with you guys. Well it sure was fun, we should all do it again soon. It was nice seeing old friends again and it was nice making new ones too. I like putting faces together with screen names... people on forums are just virtual aquaintances whereas meeting someone face-to-face makes it real. Seeing a gaggle of goldens always makes me smile... can you believe all the people asking us "if it was just a coincidence?"
Can you believe after dinner tonight Sidney wanted to chase the ring somemore?... oh, that dog is such a glutton....


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Too Cute...........I love the pic of Jake and Ace swimming together. Looks like a great day, Im sure they got tired out. Maybe you to?? lol
Excellent pics! Thanks for sharing
Yvette


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boy that looks like such a fun time and I know they are all sleeping very well tonight. They are all gorgeous dogs and love all the pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pictures, what a fun time!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

great pics!!!! nice to see all the dogs swimming and playing together.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic photos from both of you!!! Loved all the shots of the Goldens swimming, retrieving and dock jumping. Looked like the ideal spot for your meet-up.

~Jackie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It looks like you had a marvelous time! Fabulous pics!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pics guys! I'm working on mine right now.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Great pics guys! I'm working on mine right now.


Marsha hurry-up, I can't wait...
I'm figuring either you got a lot of photos a-comin' or they're really big pix...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Those photos are wonderful. We have a nice Michigan group. Can't wait to join in the fun! 

Btw.......I'm back in Florida for a few days....which is ok since we had a well and water pump issue over the winter


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Fran, I sure wish every time we had a well problem I could just fly off to Florida and hang out on the beaches sipping strawberry daiquiris  ...You're right, it beats the hell outta having to go buy jugs of drinking water, not showering for days, and pooping outside all while trying to fix the well.

Guess Marsha must have went off to bed 'cause its almost midnight and still I don't see any pictures... oh well, I'll just have to check back here tomorrow.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like you guys had such a great time!!!!  I really enjoyed all the pictures, Made me feel like I was there, there were so many lol Loved them!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry again I had to miss it. You folks looked like you had a great time. The dock there looks like it has been improved on since I was there. I don't remember it being that wide.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> Hey Fran, I sure wish every time we had a well problem I could just fly off to Florida and hang out on the beaches sipping strawberry daiquiris  ...You're right, it beats the hell outta having to go buy jugs of drinking water, not showering for days, and pooping outside all while trying to fix the well.
> 
> Guess Marsha must have went off to bed 'cause its almost midnight and still I don't see any pictures... oh well, I'll just have to check back here tomorrow.


 
LOL...not quite. Camping in the driveway in the motorhome


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyone looks like they had such a wonderful time Great pics!


----------

